# pics at full draw



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

let see pics of you at full draw


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

ttt


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

My favorite kind


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

Well sorry, I don't have any right now. I hate getting my picture taken.:wink:


----------



## Evinrude (May 31, 2007)

hey kegan wat is the bow in the top right made of and how heavy is it?


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Ill get one for ya Irish!! 

I hafta be home tho! Have school, football and homework all the time! Just gotta find the right time!!


----------



## LooMoo (Jan 30, 2007)

*At for dummies*

Finaly figured out how to post a picture!













did that work?

...no... how do I post a picture?


----------



## LooMoo (Jan 30, 2007)

*Take 2*











Really old, but it's still a photo.


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

great pic loomoo , are you good at target archery . ive always wanted to try it but there is no club near me .


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## LooMoo (Jan 30, 2007)

Irishrobin said:


> great pic loomoo , are you good at target archery . ive always wanted to try it but there is no club near me .


I love target archery! Am I any good? weeeeeellll...... haha, when back or shoulder problems aren't going on, I can shoot some gold.:tongue: There aren't any target clubs near you!?! HOW DO YOU SURVIVE?!?! 
I wish I had a more current picture than this...


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

i'm aiming down at the target . i know my grip is too heavy on the bow but nobody perfect right


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

LooMoo said:


> I love target archery! Am I any good? weeeeeellll...... haha, when back or shoulder problems aren't going on, I can shoot some gold.:tongue: There aren't any target clubs near you!?! HOW DO YOU SURVIVE?!?!
> I wish I had a more current picture than this...


i shoot 3d


----------



## LooMoo (Jan 30, 2007)

so THAT'S how you survuve...


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

:icon_1_lol::icon_1_lol:


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Evinrude said:


> hey kegan wat is the bow in the top right made of and how heavy is it?


They're all hickory, that one's about 55-60#. A real screamer at 15 yards, even with a 20" draw.


----------



## LooMoo (Jan 30, 2007)

Kegan,
What's the one in the bottom left corner? What's that thing on the front?


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

LooMoo said:


> Kegan,
> What's the one in the bottom left corner? What's that thing on the front?


That is the mighty Penobscot bow. It has a smaller bow tied to the front to add tension to the bow, allowing the overall bow to shoot very heavy arrows quickly. It was used by the Penobscot Indians to hunt moose and bear in very thick cover. It's the primitive compound:wink:!


----------



## LooMoo (Jan 30, 2007)

kegan said:


> That is the mighty Penobscot bow. It has a smaller bow tied to the front to add tension to the bow, allowing the overall bow to shoot very heavy arrows quickly. It was used by the Penobscot Indians to hunt moose and bear in very thick cover. It's the primitive compound:wink:!


I want one!!!!


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

LooMoo said:


> I want one!!!!


No doubt! Me first! I should probably get a picture on here... i feel... left out! lol


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

come on !!!


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

more

look at the arrows


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

now the compound arrow in flight i dont know how my "phone " camera got it 280 - 290 fps :noidea: 

enjoy


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

look at my compound arrows bend


----------



## LooMoo (Jan 30, 2007)

love the fluflu!


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

30 pound recurve , 40 pound longbow , 55 pound martin slayer se compound

3545 wooden arrows and 3555 gts


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

and one very slow flu flu


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

LooMoo said:


> I want one!!!!


I just got a new haul of hickory too....

I have a really, really weird addiction.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

More full draw:wink:.


----------



## LooMoo (Jan 30, 2007)

kegan said:


> I just got a new haul of hickory too....
> 
> I have a really, really weird addiction.


Instead of smoking, you're... building bows?

eh, better in the long run, unless you plan to shoot someone with your bows you make.


----------



## LooMoo (Jan 30, 2007)

LooMoo said:


> Instead of smoking, you're... building bows?
> 
> eh, better in the long run, unless you plan to shoot someone with your bows you make.


I don't smoke. (it might have sounded like that..)


----------



## LooMoo (Jan 30, 2007)

whoa! can I post a video?


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Well, I have the habbit of rubbing sticks together to get alot of smoke (and fire). Or did you mean cigarettes? 

I don't shoot at people, but a cop still drew his gun on me for having a bow.

And I think we'd all like a video!


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

LooMoo said:


> whoa! can I post a video?


ya you can but it has to be on youtube than you can link it over to this website if you know what i mean
i'm about to put a video up in a few minutes


----------



## LooMoo (Jan 30, 2007)

kegan said:


> Well, I have the habbit of rubbing sticks together to get alot of smoke (and fire). Or did you mean cigarettes?
> 
> I don't shoot at people, but a cop still drew his gun on me for having a bow.
> 
> And I think we'd all like a video!


WHAT!? What's wrong with the justice system!! It was a stick! Not to be insulting, but a cop wouldn't know that your bow is like, 100# draw. 










Just click on the vid and it will re-route you to the source. Does it work?


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

ya it did


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

kegan said:


> Well, I have the habbit of rubbing sticks together to get alot of smoke (and fire). Or did you mean cigarettes?
> 
> I don't shoot at people, but a cop still drew his gun on me for having a bow.
> 
> And I think we'd all like a video!


cops in Ireland don't even carry a gun with them

:wink::wink:


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)




----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

there not my dogs by the way


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Irishrobin...

Is that draw weight a bit much for you? I mean.. i guess it doesnt matter since you cant hunt.. but u seem to struggle a bit and it looks like you are using your arm muscles.. not ur back muscles to draw!? Just wonderin.. nice video and great shots!

and LooMoo... Nice video!! a bit fuzzy but it was a good one! Nice form too!


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

here is my daughter with her bow at full draw










some of the crew...


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Irishrobin...
> 
> Is that draw weight a bit much for you? I mean.. i guess it doesnt matter since you cant hunt.. but u seem to struggle a bit and it looks like you are using your arm muscles.. not ur back muscles to draw!? Just wonderin.. nice video and great shots!
> 
> and LooMoo... Nice video!! a bit fuzzy but it was a good one! Nice form too!



I used to do that when I started...As of now I only do it when injured, like when I pulled a tendon in my right wrist a few months ago. It was either that or raise my bow to draw, I guess. :dontknow:


----------



## LooMoo (Jan 30, 2007)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Irishrobin...
> 
> Is that draw weight a bit much for you? I mean.. i guess it doesnt matter since you cant hunt.. but u seem to struggle a bit and it looks like you are using your arm muscles.. not ur back muscles to draw!? Just wonderin.. nice video and great shots!
> 
> and LooMoo... Nice video!! a bit fuzzy but it was a good one! Nice form too!


Why thank you! (The vid was taken with a camera phone...:embara

And be nice to Irishrobin!!


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

LooMoo said:


> Why thank you! (The vid was taken with a camera phone...:embara
> 
> And be nice to Irishrobin!!


Well your welcome!!! 

And I'm not trying to be mean here! 

Just checking to see if he struggles before he hurts himself! Trust me.. it sucks! :tongue::wink:


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Irishrobin...
> 
> Is that draw weight a bit much for you? I mean.. i guess it doesnt matter since you cant hunt.. but u seem to struggle a bit and it looks like you are using your arm muscles.. not ur back muscles to draw!? Just wonderin.. nice video and great shots!
> 
> and LooMoo... Nice video!! a bit fuzzy but it was a good one! Nice form too!


its the cams i am just getting used of them


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Irishrobin...
> 
> Is that draw weight a bit much for you? I mean.. i guess it doesnt matter since you cant hunt.. but u seem to struggle a bit and it looks like you are using your arm muscles.. not ur back muscles to draw!? Just wonderin.. nice video and great shots!
> 
> and LooMoo... Nice video!! a bit fuzzy but it was a good one! Nice form too!


well i have shot over 200 arrows at a 3d comp. with that bow and not felt a thing . 
thats ur opinion and i respect that even if it is wrong . that how i was told to do it raise my bow arm when pulling


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

CA_Rcher12 said:


> I used to do that when I started...As of now I only do it when injured, like when I pulled a tendon in my right wrist a few months ago. It was either that or raise my bow to draw, I guess. :dontknow:


well i was just started !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

what wrong with my video ???


----------



## LooMoo (Jan 30, 2007)

It's not playing? Is that what you mean?


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

ah


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

LooMoo said:


> It's not playing? Is that what you mean?


says it's no longer available.

:dontknow:


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

darn, don't have flash eight!


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Haha! Time to upgrade Kegan! 

Irishrobin...

I know thats a personal opinion.. but i just dont want you to end up hurtin urself! One archer helpin another... just how it works!


----------



## fredbear17 (Jun 27, 2006)

a couple pics of me at full draw


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Haha! Time to upgrade Kegan!
> 
> Irishrobin...
> 
> I know thats a personal opinion.. but i just dont want you to end up hurtin urself! One archer helpin another... just how it works!


thanks for making me realized i was pulling with my arm muscles.

i have been pulling with my back now and i am getting closer groups and i can hold it back easer than what i was . i have just ordered a posten stab. which i hope will help me too . 

thanks :thumb:


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Irishrobin said:


> thanks for making me realized i was pulling with my arm muscles.
> 
> i have been pulling with my back now and i am getting closer groups and i can hold it back easer than what i was . i have just ordered a posten stab. which i hope will help me too .
> 
> thanks :thumb:


Not a problem.. helps a bunch! I know from experience here! lol


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

This is My son.


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

ttt:darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## OOPS! (Jul 5, 2006)

hmm, it's true.... the camera does add 10 pounds.


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

*ful draw*

full draw with my customized pse scorpion....


----------



## Stihlpro (Jul 19, 2006)

here ya go


----------



## Lawrence Archer (Feb 5, 2007)

Your Lazertec's strings look like lasers.


----------



## Stihlpro (Jul 19, 2006)

Thats because they are. They are new this year. Made by Lazer Strings USA. No need to wax, Or fix peep rotation. All you need to do is replace batteries when strings go too dim to find d-loop. Plus you gain an extra 100 FPS. :wink:


----------



## Lawrence Archer (Feb 5, 2007)

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## bowhuntin_KS (Dec 21, 2005)

Snynergy


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

these were taken at a 3d shoot


----------



## WV hoyt shooter (Feb 10, 2006)

how do u post pics on here


----------



## hoyt2281 (Oct 15, 2007)

one of the few full draw pics i have.... sorry its so big


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

this is me at a money shoot.


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

i shoot a browning. that day i was shooting my 3D arrows. (i cant wait to get my new bow:darkbeer


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

master hunter said:


> i shoot a browning. that day i was shooting my 3D arrows. (i cant wait to get my new bow:darkbeer


sorry i was tired when i posted that pix i forgot i all ready posted.


----------



## juice jr. (Nov 10, 2007)

I'm new on here, but here is a pic of me at full draw.


----------



## LooMoo (Jan 30, 2007)

aw man, am I the only recurver?


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

I'm pulling on strings if that counts.

:behindsof


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX (Dec 30, 2004)




----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

Me and my Trykon XL.



45degree downhill shot @ 30 metres


----------

